

iOS 8 Changed How I Work on My iPhone and iPad - jodooshi
http://www.macstories.net/stories/ios-8-changed-how-i-work-on-my-iphone-and-ipad/

======
danyork
Good read... until reading this article, I didn't fully understand how some of
these additions to iOS 8 under the hood could make working on an iPad more
effective.

